# 2016 NBA Draft Thread



## 29380




----------



## Basel

Ingram on the Lakers will be fun.


----------



## Basel

Sixers trying to get two of the top three picks.


----------



## 29380

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/746113191785074688


----------



## ChrisWoj

Brandon Ingram needs to have a cheeseburger in front of him.


----------



## Basel

Simmons goes first.


----------



## Ballscientist

*BS goes #1*


Crowder, Bradley and #3 for Butler?


----------



## Basel

Pick made official. Ingram to LA.


----------



## Basel

Now is when things get interesting.


----------



## Ballscientist

Can Celtics pick #3 , someone like Michael Jordan?


----------



## Basel

Time ran out a while ago. Where's the pick?


----------



## Basel

Jaylen Brown to the Celtics. Dammit. A Cal player going to Boston? Ugh. Please trade him.


----------



## Mrs. Thang

Not sure about Jaylen Brown. I don't see it.


----------



## Basel

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/746129104936763392


----------



## Basel

Dragan Bender to the Suns.


----------



## Dissonance

Bender to Suns. I like it.

Fine with either he or Chriss. Don't mind em taking the gamble. Swing for the fences.


----------



## hobojoe

Basel said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/746129104936763392


Wouldn't be surprised at all to see it happen now with Dunn still on the board.


----------



## Basel

Celtics apparently keeping the pick. 

Dunn likely going to Minnesota. Feels like Hield will be a steal wherever he lands.


----------



## Ballscientist

Brown will be a bust, he will stay with Celtics, nobody wants him.


----------



## Basel

Whoever gets drafted here should be thrilled to play with KAT.


----------



## Dissonance

Dunn to Wolves.


----------



## Basel

Dissonance said:


> Dunn to Wolves.



Sources say he'll likely be traded.


----------



## Basel

Hield to the Pelicans alongside AD. If Davis can stay healthy, that'll be a fun duo to watch for years to come.


----------



## ChrisWoj

Six picks in, nothing feels like a real reach. Jaylen Brown was unexpected at 3 but isn't shocking in any way.


----------



## ChrisWoj

Basel said:


> Hield to the Pelicans alongside AD. If Davis can stay healthy, that'll be a fun duo to watch for years to come.


He's the sort of player that, anecdotally, has potential to become a Steph caliber shooter if anyone in this draft does. Put that next to AD and you've got an unstoppable inside-outside game.


----------



## Basel

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/746134422580240384


----------



## Basel

I'm guessing Murray goes next to the Nuggets.


----------



## Mrs. Thang

Great pickup for New Orleans. Perfect fit. He will score points.


----------



## Dissonance

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/746136046195335169


----------



## Ballscientist

Celtics have the worst pick of top 8? Nobody wants to trade with them now?


----------



## ChrisWoj

Dissonance said:


> Bender to Suns. I like it.
> 
> Fine with either he or Chriss. Don't mind em taking the gamble. Swing for the fences.


And how do you feel about both?


----------



## Ballscientist

Suns won the trade.

Sacramento will acquire the 13th overall and Bogdan Bogdanovic.


----------



## Cris

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/746120416142434305


----------



## Basel

Chriss to the Suns for the 13th and 28th picks.


----------



## Basel

Dissonance said:


> Bender to Suns. I like it.
> 
> Fine with either he or Chriss. Don't mind em taking the gamble. Swing for the fences.



Now you get both.


----------



## Dissonance

ChrisWoj said:


> And how do you feel about both?


LOVE IT!


----------



## ChrisWoj

Basel said:


> Now you get both.


Jinx.


----------



## Basel

Jakob Poeltl to the Raptors. 

I have no idea who this is.


----------



## ChrisWoj

Toronto goes big. Is Poeltl going to be better than Mini-Sabonis?


----------



## ChrisWoj

Basel said:


> Jakob Poeltl to the Raptors.
> 
> I have no idea who this is.


A conventional power forward that's gonna have to get stronger to be useful in the NBA. He reminds me of someone going into a Darko situation in Toronto. Is he really going to get meaningful game experience before its time to look into picking up his option?


----------



## 29380

Bucks are dumb.


----------



## Mrs. Thang

Ewww Sacramento traded down 5 spots to pick up 28? Stupid.

Also ROFL Mikwaukee. Maker is a 2nd round pick.


----------



## ChrisWoj

Thon Maker with the 10th pick.
THON MAKER WITH THE 10TH PICK.
Well, there's our first consensus "WHAT?"


----------



## Mrs. Thang

How is there not some kind of blood test that can tell a persons age? We can do it with trees right?


----------



## Basel

29380 said:


> Bucks are dumb.



I know a ton of Lakers fans who wanted him with our 2nd pick so I'm surprised to see him go Top 10 because I thought he was a 2nd rounder for sure.


----------



## Ballscientist

#28 has no merit.


----------



## Mrs. Thang

I feel like 80% of Maker's appeal is a physical resemblance to Kevin Garnett. He's like the Rick Perry/Ronald Reagan of basketball.


----------



## Ballscientist

Makers is 23 years old?


----------



## Basel

If Sabonis is anything like his dad, this is a great pick.


----------



## Mrs. Thang

Sabonis is a useful player but makes no sense for Orlando. No length or defensive potential. Basically the same player as Vucavic.


----------



## Kreutz35

Bucks trying the ole Giannis-Swing-For-The-Fences-With-A-Late-Lotto-Pick trick. Too bad nobody told them that lightning doesn't strike twice....


----------



## Kreutz35

I'm sooooo pissed right now...


----------



## Dissonance

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/746142657798344704



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/746143059113615365


Holy shit.


----------



## ChrisWoj

If Sabonis is anything like his father, he'll have a very long productive career. But... don't they have Nik Vucevik?


----------



## Kreutz35

Draft becoming LULZ-worthy


----------



## Cris

Dissonance said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/746142657798344704
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/746143059113615365
> 
> 
> Holy shit.


Now that's a trade!


----------



## ChrisWoj

No one has reached on Malik Beasley yet... Based on most logical draft boards, he's someone I like at 18. We'll see if anyone better falls.


----------



## Basel

Dissonance said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/746142657798344704
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/746143059113615365
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy shit.



Whoa.


----------



## Mrs. Thang

Oh good lord. Now THAT is a reach.


----------



## Kreutz35

Draft getting weird...


----------



## Mrs. Thang

Great trade for OKC. Helps them now and helps them later if/when their stars defect.


----------



## ChrisWoj

Cris said:


> Now that's a trade!


Kevin Durants new running buddy Dom Sabonis. Victor Oladipo is huge - does he play the 2 alongside Westbrook?


----------



## hobojoe

****ing terrible trade for the Magic. Hate it.


----------



## Mrs. Thang

Taurean Prince is going to be one of those WTF picks that whoever the steal of this draft ends up being points to as the disrespect that motivated them.


----------



## FSH

If Bogdan ever comes over Kings might have pulled out a better deal then people think


----------



## ChrisWoj

The Kings get `Giannis!

hehe


----------



## Kreutz35

I like Papa, but that's another big reach...


----------



## RollWithEm

Oladipo getting traded is crazy. I did not see that coming.


----------



## Mrs. Thang

Great pick for Chicago. I thought he was going to idiotically fall to the late first. As things stand today Valentine is the best pure basketball player in the draft.


----------



## ChrisWoj

Lost their Rose, got a Valentine... that's awful. I'll use it.


----------



## ChrisWoj

The whole thing about Hernangomez's family being a ball family makes me feel good about this pick for them.


----------



## Basel

Lots of international players going.


----------



## Kreutz35

At least this draft is entertaining


----------



## ChrisWoj

I don't see the Baldwin - Reggie Jackson comparison. I don't think I've seen the same sort of creativity - which influences how they go about the P&R and run their breaks.


----------



## ChrisWoj

Ellenson... not bad, safe. Can't complain.


----------



## Kreutz35

Surprised he even made it to 18. Good grab for Detroit


----------



## Floods

Shit draft.

How come no one out there seems to be hyped about Jaylen Brown's actual basketball ability? All anyone is talking about his smarts, athleticism, and work ethic. We're drafting basketball players, not chess players or volleyball players.


----------



## ChrisWoj

Kreutz35 said:


> Surprised he even made it to 18. Good grab for Detroit


Right. What he's gonna give you is fairly plain - he'll be useful next to Andre. Never gonna be a game changer, but he'll do a lot of things to help you win them.


----------



## ChrisWoj

I really think Beasley is the sort of guy you're gonna be talking about as a glue guy getting paid to be a piece for championship teams later in his career, the vet swing.


----------



## Mrs. Thang

Deyonta Davis free fall could be just beginning. He has no developed NBA skills outside of shot blocking and lots of euro bigs available for draft and stash.


----------



## Mrs. Thang

Caris Lavert a steal if healthy. He's a better player than Stauskas was.


----------



## Mrs. Thang

"Great kid" is the new "tremendous length".


----------



## ChrisWoj

Mrs. Thang said:


> "Great kid" is the new "tremendous length".


Tremendous length has real meaning. Great kid is their way of saying "we're out of compliments that justify his being a first round pick." Its use is a sign of how weak this draft is more than anything. I think, personally, a few raw talents are going to nice systems that have shown the ability to develop talent. This draft is awful but its also a massive crapshoot. A number of these guys can be special talents, but we've got no idea which ones yet.


----------



## Mrs. Thang

I meant from a drinking game perspective but yeah.

I think there are some decent players but the league has trended so much towards two skill specialists over all around players they can be hard to identify in college.


----------



## E.H. Munro

This draft jumped the shark with Milwaukee taking Thon Maker at ten. From there the bizarro decisions just kept on coming. Boston may be having the most baffling draft night.


----------



## Mrs. Thang

Boston is getting perfectly fine players but their inability to package any picks has to be considered a disaster. They are taking draft and stash guys because they're going to run out of roster spots.


----------



## E.H. Munro

OK, I feel better with the Zizic pick. That's two draft & stashes now.


----------



## Bubbles

Kreutz35 said:


> Bucks trying the ole Giannis-Swing-For-The-Fences-With-A-Late-Lotto-Pick trick. Too bad nobody told them that lightning doesn't strike twice....





Kreutz35 said:


> I'm sooooo pissed right now...


I'm so confused by this pick.


----------



## 29380

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/746176667014545408


----------



## 29380

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/746175242809282560


----------



## ChrisWoj

Jesus have more Croats gone than Americans?


----------



## ChrisWoj

Every pick that Kay Felder isn't chosen is a happy pick for me... I'd love to see him slip to the Pistons in the 2nd. Ulis going, though, is bad news. With him off the board Felder is much more in play to be selected (I like Felder more in the NBA because some of Ulis' abilities don't translate as well among the size/length in the NBA, whereas Felder's one skill (scoring) can).


----------



## ChrisWoj

Oh the Bucks drafted a swing with length that can slide up and down defensively? How shocked am I? Oh not at all? Oh really?


----------



## Mrs. Thang

Kay Felder is fantastic. Worst case for him is Will Bynum. Not that out of the question case is Boston Isaiah Thomas.


----------



## Mrs. Thang

I thought Diamond Stone was better than Myles Turner. There is no way all of these Croatians are better than him.

I love Robert Carter as well. Melo Trimble was overhyped dogshit and those are the guys that made that team work.


----------



## ChrisWoj

Jackson was another one I wanted to see on the board for Detroit, didn't expect to see him fall this far.


----------



## Mrs. Thang

AJ Hammons is soooo much better than half the college bigs that went in the first round it makes you wonder what the hell these teams are watching. The scrub from Vanderbilt that GS took was baffling.


----------



## ChrisWoj

Wilbon... "the second year is when you come back from the second surgery." C'mon Mike, Rose won't be the same. He could be an all star again one day, he's got a lot of years to learn and grow as the guy he is now. But he's not gonna ever be "back."


----------



## ChrisWoj

Mrs. Thang said:


> AJ Hammons is soooo much better than half the college bigs that went in the first round it makes you wonder what the hell these teams are watching. The scrub from Vanderbilt that GS took was baffling.


If Detroit had gone with a point in the 1st round I was going to be rooting for Hammons to fall for Detroit in the 2nd.


----------



## ChrisWoj

I suppose Gbinije can be useful. Surprised they didn't take a swing at a point guard. But - they must have a free agency plan. DJ Augustine?


----------



## E.H. Munro

The Cavaliers just got a major steal. And breaking in on a contender will do wonders for the kid.


----------



## Mrs. Thang

Gbinije was the de facto point guard for Syracuse for 2 years. He's a 2 in the NBA but can be used as a playmaker.


----------

